# Seachem Prime and Stressguard



## N3xus9 (Nov 23, 2017)

Good morning All,
I just received the Seachem Prime conditioner that was recommended on this forum. I am going to do a 25% water change tonight and was wondering if anyone can tell me how much to add in 1 gallon? I was using API Stress Coat and usually i was doing about 10 drops per gallon. I also purchased Seachem Stressguard because my Betta is fin biting. Does anyone know how much i should add to a 2.5 gallon tank?


thank you!


----------



## N3xus9 (Nov 23, 2017)

ok! so i just read the sticky on cycling and my answer was right in there. 2 drops per gallon. but was still wondering about the Stress Coast


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,

You're right, Seachem Prime's recommended dosage is 2 drops per gallon (as measured from a standard medicine dropper). This will neutralize 1.3 mg/L of chlorine/chloramine.
API Stress Coat's recommend dosage is 10 drops per gallon (as measured from a standard medicine dropper). I've never asked to see how much it will neutralize.

Prime and Stress Coat do the same thing when conditioning water, it will remove chlorine and chloramine with Prime having the advantage of also locking up ammonia into a harmless molecule for 24 - 48 hours. Mars / API has never indicated that Stress Coat binds ammonia. This is important to consider since when neutralizing chloramine, the molecule is first broken into ammonia and chlorine before the water conditioner deals with the chlorine. 

I've never really used Stress Coat so I cannot speak to the claims that it will regenerate the fish's slime coat (or anything outside of conditioning the water).


----------



## N3xus9 (Nov 23, 2017)

thank you for the reply. it wont harm my guy if i treat the water with both the conditioner and stress guard at the same time will it? i also read that i can add more conditioner to their water every other day between water changes. is this correct?


thanks again!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Stress Guard is not a water conditioner and according to Seachem it can be safely used with Prime.

The dosage for Prime is 5ml per 10 gal, or 2 drops per gallon. The dosage for Stress Guard is 2.5-5ml per 10 gal, or 1 to 2 drops per gallon. 

I haven't looked into whether Prime and Stress Coat can be used together or what's the dosage per gal for the Stress Coat.

Yes, you can dose both Prime and Stress Guard daily. Just remember that Prime does not actually remove ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate from the water so don't neglect doing water changes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I dose all new Betta with StressGuard for a minimum of 10 days but usually I forget which day and dose 14. Don't skip a dose.


----------

